# Want to buy External HDD* for my photographs collection



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys,
 need some advice. Basically i *want a to buy Portable HDD for collection of last 6 year of digital photographs* by my SONY digital camera. I think its more than 150 GB photos & vids. I'm tired up burning DVDs. U guys suggest me, burning DVDs is better idea or should i go for Portable Harddisk? If u r going to advice me to buy HDD. then i want these things:

1) Space 200GB+
2) my PC has USB 2.0, buying USB 3.0 HDD will increase transfer speed or this will work on only USB 3.0 ports on PC/Lappy ?
3) I want strong body cabinet HDD, so if by mistake it dropped, data should be safe
4) Small size, cute looking 
5) Warranty: 2+ year
6) Budget Rs.2000 (anybody can provide me online buying coupon)


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Seagate goflex portable 320GB@2.3k or WD  essential portable 500GB USB 2.0/USB 3.0 @2.55k.
Note-Price from flipkart.com
Cheers


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Seagate goflex portable 320GB@2.3k or WD  essential portable 500GB USB 2.0/USB 3.0 @2.55k.
> Note-Price from flipkart.com
> Cheers


Which HDD is best? And what things should i keep in mind while buying HDD...??? reply..


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Both are good.USB3 is added advantages in wd one....but you will get the juice only if u have usb 3 in your computer.But looking at the price point wd looks good deal.


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Both are good.USB3 is added advantages in wd one....but you will get the juice only if u have usb 3 in your computer.But looking at the price point wd looks good deal.




You sure........?? What things are important to look in External HDD..??


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

Check this... Flipkart.com


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Check this... Flipkart.com



Hey,
 i'm getting WD 500 GB @ Rs.2150 on letsbuy.com with discount coupon. But i liked iOmega coz it has aluminum body, Whats ur view?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

WD eyes closed..


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 16, 2011)

Get WD 3.0 500GB or even if you can extend get 1Tb .


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Don't go with iomega they are not good enough as seagate/wd.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

kool said:


> Guys,
> U guys suggest me, burning DVDs is better idea or should i go for Portable Harddisk?



both r better in their own ways (DVD or HDD)...
DVD: data is archived & preserved...no possibility of Crash except scratches...
HDD: Long-Life as compared to DVD but no guarantee of Crash....


and for HDD buy WD/Seagate (I prefer WD more) & not iomega...


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Both are good.USB3 is added advantages in wd one....but you will get the juice only if u have usb 3 in your computer.But looking at the price point wd looks good deal.



So USB 3.0 is useless for me? Is there any cable that can make from USB 2 to USB 3 for future use for my desktop and HDD?



Zangetsu said:


> both r better in their own ways (DVD or HDD)...
> DVD: data is archived & preserved...no possibility of Crash except scratches...
> HDD: Long-Life as compared to DVD but no guarantee of Crash....
> 
> ...



I've 20 DVDs and i feel lazy to put in drive to view pics.  But guys tell me, how HDD can crash ? And whats life of HDD?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

^USB 3.0 is not useless..its future proof...
u never know how it will crash..coz it happens with many of us...even my Seagate 250GB drive was crashed(I dont know how?)...
but it life is more than a DVD
also HDD has warranty of 3~5yrs but DVD has none...


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

I've checked these 4 on letsbuy.com, I've 15% discount coupon : 

*WD Elements SE Portable 500GB (2.5 Inch / USB 2.0) @ Rs 2,450 
WD My Passport Essential SE 500GB (2.5 Inch / USB 3.0) @ Rs 2,525 
Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex (2.5 Inch) USB Kit Black 500GB @ Rs.2650
Seagate Expansion 500GB (2.5 Inch) Hard Drive @ Rs.2680* <what is this expansion and upgradable thing in this?>

So guys, nw suggest me..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

kool said:


> *WD My Passport Essential SE 500GB (2.5 Inch / USB 3.0) @ Rs 2,525
> *



I will buy this if need to


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah go for wd usb3 one.Only one usb cable given with the drive can used as both usb2/3 mode.Ask tkin or sam about the drive....recently they hav bought it.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 16, 2011)

kool said:


> WD Elements SE Portable 500GB (2.5 Inch / USB 2.0) @ Rs 2,450
> WD My Passport Essential SE 500GB (2.5 Inch / USB 3.0) @ Rs 2,525



USB 3.0 is of no use unless u have usb 3.0 port in ur mobo... 

But the price diff. is barely 100 bucks.. so better to go for usb 3...


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> USB 3.0 is of no use unless u have usb 3.0 port in ur mobo...
> 
> But the price diff. is barely 100 bucks.. so better to go for usb 3...



OK, megamind......


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 16, 2011)

Even If you dont have a USB 3.0 port now you may have it later and I think 500 GB will last say 2 years ( Saying in terms of storage not reliability ) It is still a good option to go for .


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been facing the same problem. Like me if even you value the photos a lot then trust me you need multiple backups.

Lets face it HDDs crash. Since they alway carry huge amounts of data the blow is also huge.

I always burn DVDs of important Data and have one copy in my PC and another in my 640GB HDD (portable). Usually in some cases, more often than not, I have another set of DVDs and a copy in another lappy of my family member.

I lost a few important videos this way and can never forget the anguish of losing something so important.

ADD: I forgot to mention; I was trying to say that make copies in both DVDs preferably DVD-DL and HDD.

P.S. Me too working with 200GB data at present. Yes, now


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 16, 2011)

@kool, go for WD. first of all its service is much better than Seagate. secondly, WD cost 2450-2550 whereas Seagate cost ~2700 (not much difference in price). 

only 2 complain with My Passport 500Gb USB3: 
*1.* the bundled cable is only 17" long. 
*2.* the drive have super magnetic properties. it is glossy. picks up fingerprint & also dust. but same is true for goflex i guess, it too is glossy.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

^^He is getting that drive@2.1k after discount coupan from letsbuy


----------



## baccilus (Aug 16, 2011)

I suggest you keep backup both in DVDs and external hard drive.


----------



## azzu (Aug 16, 2011)

Let me remind You those 15% discount coupons doesn't work on COD


----------



## nightatthe (Aug 16, 2011)

Keep backup datas in DVDs, external hard drive and even internal. I have around 120 gb photos and videos. I have 3 copies of dvds, 1 copy on my computer harddisk, 1 on laptop, 1 on another harddisk and 2 copes on another two external harddisks. I have also backed them on 2 differnet websites lol. I lost few very important photos few years back so i am very careful now. 

If u have good internet connection please backup them online also.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi folks, please suggest me, if I can consider buying following HDD, after a lot of Flipkart prices analysis:

Flipkart.com: WD Elements 3.5 inch 1 TB: External Hard Drive

The Analysis: *spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Avb5KHSVc5pzdE5Kdkc2RmFjajF5c1I4anhtWUhFZ2c&hl=en_US

As, for the OP's query, Yeah dude.. I also recommend storing Copies of your digital photographs in Multiple backups. And/or Online.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

@OP: what is your max budget?
If budget is not a problem then you can go for 1TB HDD for best space utilization & also best value of money.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 16, 2011)

+1 for WD My Passport Essential SE 500GB (2.5 Inch / USB 3.0) @ Rs 2,525.you are not having usb 3.0 today but you may have it in future.than regretting at that time go with the one which is future proof.


----------



## kool (Aug 16, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have been facing the same problem. Like me if even you value the photos a lot then trust me you need multiple backups.
> 
> Lets face it HDDs crash. Since they alway carry huge amounts of data the blow is also huge.
> 
> ...



Ok



azzu said:


> Let me remind You those 15% discount coupons doesn't work on COD


 m ready to pay in advance. 



nightatthe said:


> Keep backup datas in DVDs, external hard drive and even internal. I have around 120 gb photos and videos. I have 3 copies of dvds, 1 copy on my computer harddisk, 1 on laptop, 1 on another harddisk and 2 copes on another two external harddisks. I have also backed them on 2 differnet websites lol. I lost few very important photos few years back so i am very careful now.
> 
> If u have good internet connection please backup them online also.



baap re....... itna zyada backup.........


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldnt trust any HDD as a long time  storage option, they are bound to go kaput... would trust DVDs even less, but you can make multiple copies
its better to upload them
keep moving the data to newer devices and use each copy as a back-up


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2011)

A 2Tb desktop ( 3.5 Inch ) is also available for 4K . Just saying .

Forget the portability , It has huge storage and will be done for a year or so


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

Go for 1-2TB Ext HDD mate, Vicky got a solid deal. 2TB in 3-4k i think.
My funda "1 Small (500gb) and 1 big (1-2 TB)"
I've Seagate Freeagent go 500gb and in near future i'll buy a Go flex 2tb


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Go for 1-2TB Ext HDD mate, Vicky got a solid deal. 2TB in 3-4k i think.
> *My funda "1 Small (500gb) and 1 big (1-2 TB)"*
> I've Seagate Freeagent go 500gb and in near future i'll buy a Go flex 2tb



This is what exactly I have . 500 Gb portable is good enough . 2TB for home storage . 

Have to do this If you dont have a desktop


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yupp For portablity a slick 2.5 500gb will be good and for Home storage 2Tb with power cord 3.5 inch 8)


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 17, 2011)

please suggest a usb 3.0 2.5 1TB  portable


----------



## pratik385 (Aug 17, 2011)

Seagate FreeAgent goflex 1TB 2.5 inch with usb3.0 adapter will cost you 4.8K comes with 3 years limited warranty.

Just for reference : Flipkart.com: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 2.5 inch 1 TB: External Hard Drive


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 17, 2011)

You can get it cheaper at letsbuy.


----------



## kool (Aug 26, 2011)

*Guys, 
received my HDD today (WD 500 GB USB3), but transferring from PC to HDD is slow. Why??? Speed is upto 20mb/s   

And suggest me some s/w to protect my HDD from virus if i use it on any infected friend's PC/lappy. and also a good password protection apps.*


----------



## cgi86 (Aug 26, 2011)

u'll get that speeds only with usb 2.0 . for better speeds u need usb 3.0 equipped pc or laptop ..... 

for password protection , use the wd unlock software bundled with urportable hard drive .. and some portable av for virus protection . 

u've made a good choice .. i too use wd. wd essential passport 2.5 usb 3.0 1 TB . 
i'm very satisfied with its performance . 

its bit glossy ..... but i can live with that 

very slim and compact too


----------



## Vyom (Aug 26, 2011)

kool said:


> *
> received my HDD today (WD 500 GB USB3)*


*

You didn't told, from where you bought it, and how much it cost.*


----------



## cgi86 (Aug 27, 2011)

boss , u can get it from letsbuy.com . best price . i bought my 1 TB, USB 3.0 for 3780


----------



## kool (Aug 27, 2011)

cgi86 said:


> u'll get that speeds only with usb 2.0 . for better speeds u need usb 3.0 equipped pc or laptop .....
> 
> for password protection , use the wd unlock software bundled with urportable hard drive .. and some portable av for virus protection .
> 
> ...



Ya, its so cute, and its very small, almost my wallet size. Easily fit in my jeans pocket.  ya, its very glossy, so i get cold plastic laminated on a local mobile shop for Rs.60. Now no more fingerprint.  *by d way is it slower than seaget?  maximum 25mb/s Is this same speed in all Portable HDD?
*



vineet369 said:


> You didn't told, from where you bought it, and how much it cost.


LETSBUY.com for Rs.2160 (500GB usb3)


----------



## Tenida (Aug 27, 2011)

^^Congos.So you order by COD facility?


----------



## kool (Aug 27, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Congos.So you order by COD facility?


NetBanking


----------

